# new to Sailnet, new to boat ownership, new to sailing



## RobFJ (Aug 13, 2011)

It's been a busy autumn. The sailboat I have been searching for turned up ahead of schedule this year. Didn't think I would find "The One" for at least another several months. A 1975 Alberg 30 I have christened Kaithlyn came into my life and the deal closed 3 days before my first sailing lesson EVER. She's on the hard now of course but I did manage to get about 6 weekends in before the end of season here in Ontario. Now we're going to spend the winter getting to know each other better. Thanks to the Sailnet community for lots of really good information and inspiration.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Pretty boat..... Welcome aboard!


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

Congradulations
Keep us posted.
You will find Sailnet useful to post pictures to for before and after shots.
Easier that maintaining your own blog.
When you have a few years under your keel it will be fun to look at them again.
So post away.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Welcome aboard! Where's your home port?


----------



## vega1860 (Dec 18, 2006)

I like the Alberg almost as much as I like my Vega!

Welcome aboard


----------



## Southcoasting (Oct 25, 2011)

very nice first boat...I love the color scheme


----------

